# Shouldn't these be connected



## gmen9272 (Sep 29, 2014)

I was trying to clean a little under the hood and noticed these two weren't connected and its looks like they fit together and probably should.


----------



## gmen9272 (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## gmen9272 (Sep 29, 2014)

Nm can't post a pic on this pos forum


----------

